# Getting pregnant through IVF after c section and secondary infertility



## Lou55 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi all,

Just looking for some success stories to keep me going. I have a three year old daughter and I’ve been TTC for two and a half years with no success. I conceived my daughter first time trying naturally and ended up having her five weeks early by c section due to being breach. I have tried accupuncture but it hasn’t helped and I’m starting IVF in August. I have a low AMH of 3.9 so that’s why I have decided to go into IVF. I was offered a laparoscopy but cancelled it due to my low AMH and not having much time to waste but I am still concerned about scar tissue causing implantation issues. Just wondering if anyone has a similar story and if it worked? It’s so much money to self fund but I have to give it a go or I will never know.   

Thank you xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry, I have no experiences at all, just wanted to wish you good luck with yr journey xx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

My friend was in a similar situation- her boy was born early by csection and she tried for over 2yrs to conceive, they couldn't find any issues after tests (though she didn't have a lap or hysteroscopy) but they did IUI and it worked 1st time. Her consultant said he suspected that there had been some damage by the csection that was stopping the sperm getting through though nothing was ever proved


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

I couldn’t get pregnant “naturally” or via IUI, and had my son via IVF 5 years ago. The past 4 years I have done 5 more fresh cycles, 2 donor egg cycles, and transferred 2 donor embryos (also having moved on from husbands sperm.) We were so fortunate to have a child from IVF but I never would have thought we would have gone to this extent for a sibling and the furthest we have gotten is a miscarriage at 7 weeks after seeing the heartbeat.

It is a hard place to be in because it’s not the same as primary infertility or those who have gotten to this point and have not succeeded yet, but no one I know in “real life” that had a child, even dealing with infertility, wasn’t able to have a second or more. 

Anyway, I digress... it’s very hard but I am dedicated to continue trying and trying to figure out next steps together with other women in the sameness situation. I also had a c-section due to my son being breech. I have had 2 chemicals and the m/c but mostly bfns. My husband was found to have morphology issues despite otherwise strong samples, we’ve transferred 2 blasts now that had neither of our gametes but neither took.

My ideas are: trying the Lupron injection to “reset” the uterus before another cycle (I think you take it for a couple months, then it takes a few weeks to get your period) but am not crazy about the wait, but have heard some women with repeated implantation failure succeeded after doing this. I have also thought about laparoscopy or hysteroscopy, but neither procedure is done at fertility clinics here and you go on a long wait list at the hospital to have them done. I also wondered about doing immune testing. In my last cycles an immune approach was taken without the testing being done (steroid, aspirin, clexane) but I do wonder if something would come up that might require a different approach. Lastly I wonder if it’s a numbers game, especially with donor transfers, or on your case with OE and S.. that luck hasn’t been on our side yet but could be just around the corner.


----------



## Lou55 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you Kittykat that’s very helpful to hear!!


----------

